# Can i use the MCACC from pioneer 1021 mic?



## Liber0 (Aug 27, 2011)

For REW on laptop 
can i use the MCACC mic from the pioneer VSX-1021?

Dont know the calibration of the mic 

what is the way to get some proper frequentie information about my room?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I would not. 

As far as its characteristics...and a calibration file... good luck literally finding anyone at Pioneer who even knows what it is, let alone can provide any meaningful information about it.

(The irony is that it is just as difficult finding anyone at Pioneer who even knows what "TAD" is, as we explain over and over that TAD products are distributed by Pioneer And I wish I was exaggerating!)

I would suggest buying at least a Behringer ECM8000.

Also, start reading the REW support documents, and you might also download and peruse the user manuals.tutorials for ARTA and EASERA for more insight into the nature and uses of many of the common frequency and time domain measurements. Do not limit yourself to only the very limited frequency domain measurements.

I would also suggest reading Sound System Engineering by Davis & Patronis (or the Davis & Davis 2nd ed) regrading Large and small room acoustics and the section on measurements. While some foundational math is provided that presents the mathematical _basis_ for the concepts (which are all ironically, wait for it, mathematically based!!!), it is NOT necessary to understand ANY of the math in order to understand the concepts. So just skip the math and read the text and look at the pictures illustrating the concepts.

Both of the above components are necessary. It is necessary to understand BOTH the basic behavior that is occurring, as well as to understand what aspects of the behavior a measurement is capable if illuminating. One without the other is insufficient to effect the degree of refinement to which we aspire in a small room..


----------



## Liber0 (Aug 27, 2011)

I order a Digital radio shack SPL meter with line out
for REW


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Just be aware that you are very limited with that arrangement.

They might be passable if you are on a limited budget and already have one (and are not planning on making complete measurements), but I would _not _buy one simply for that added capability. Besides, REW will also provide you with SPL and RTA functionality.

It is a large capsule omni mic and suitable only for low frequencies - thus you will be limited primarily to looking simply at the LF modal response.

For $10 more you can have a basic full range mic (Behringer ECM8000) capable of making all measurements - and more if you have the need..


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Since I have a new $15 analog RS meter and an old Pioneer 1020 mic, I ran both. I'm new to REW, but it seems to me that the results are similar enough to satisfy one's curiosity. 
Had to crank the volume up with the MCACC mic. 1020 was set to Pure Direct to eliminate any manipulation by the receiver.
And I don't think anything broke!


----------



## RobertKuhlmann (Aug 29, 2011)

If the included mic from Pioneer could not be trusted, how could MCACC deliver any acceptable results?

Sure, you don't know the calibration-curve of it, but comparing measurements between the Pioneer mic and an (uncalibrated) ECM8000 doesn't seem to show bigger differences (maybe I'm lucky with my mics?).


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha...

If variability of between 10-20 dB doesn't bother you, in what appears to be an experiment to prove that comb-filtering exists (as I suspect both speakers are being driven!), great!

A reason many units can use almost any cheap mic is that it is possible for them to establish and incorporate a model wide generic calibration curve that compensates for an abysmal performance. 

Bottomline, the question really isn't "can" you use "xyz" mic, as of course you "can". The question becomes what is your goal and is such an application optimal. And since most seem determined to completely ignore the majority of the power and functionality that REW offers as they focus solely on the waterfall and EQing the LF, most of the concerns over accuracy are rendered moot - as are many of the_ real_ opportunities for room tuning by ignoring the real powerhouse tools like the ETC that have literally transformed the acoustics world in the several decades...

Have fun!


----------

